# New game controller



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

OK guys. I need a recommendation for a PC game controller. I want a hand held like they have for an X-Box or PS3. I already have an old Thrustmaster joystick, weapons control and rudder pedals. I continue to use this setup because it's the best thing I've ever found for flight-sims. I also have a Saitek X-45 joystick and weapons controller. I don't care about force feedback and I don't need one that shakes me to death.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Joe, A few of my gaming buddies recommend this one for PC gaming Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the Microsoft PC controller because it is just like the XBOX controller and I am used to the way it feels.
https://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx?pid=091


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll look into both recommendations. I must admit that for the same price the wireless Logitech looks like a winner.


----------



## dazarooney (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd go for the 360 controller for Windows, I've got one and find it great.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Guys, 

Can anyone confirm that wireless controllers will work without line-of-sight? My computer is in an adjacent room about 15-20' away from the seating position, so if they will work, any updated recommendations (or avoidance advice) for 'good-value' wireless controllers (the Logitech linked above didn't work) would be appreciated. 

I haven't played in decades and back then I used a keyboard to play all games, but I think things have changed a little. I will probably pick up a wireless keyboard/mouse combo sometime soon, so perhaps that would work adequately for us for two player shooter and strategy/role play games, or perhaps not? Thanks


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Glen, most controllers do work without a line of sight because they use an RF signal instead of infrared. I've used this keyboard and mouse combo at least 10 feet away from the receiver without any problems.

I'm not so familiar with game pads like these but they should also work the same way. In theory any 'Games for Windows' certified game will work with the Microsoft pad but be sure to do some research on the games you intend to play to ensure compatibility.

If the distance turns out to be too great you can get a 6ft USB extension for a couple bucks to route the receiver to a better spot.

Good luck!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Infrasonic, I saw a few mentions of lag with certain PC games, but not too many to scare me from using wireless. I have generally liked Logitech devices, so I was looking at models like the one you linked. Do you play PC games with your wireless keyboard & mouse? If so, are there any you wish you had a controller instead (action/shootergames)?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I've used the above Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse for FPS games and I notice only smallest amount of lag. Driving games (like Dirt 3) are the only other type of game that I play and do not use a keyboard and mouse but I have a steering wheel for those (G25).

The first step is to figure out what games you want to play and then get the best controller that is compatible with those. Most PC games are best played with a mouse and keyboard but some console ports work pretty well with a controller.


----------

